# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  duszący kaszel u 5 letniej dziewczynki,zaden syrop nie pomaga

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,chciałabym sie spytac jak mogłabym pomóc mojej 5 letniej córce,od 11 dni ma duszący kaszel,mimo stosowania róznych syropów np supremin i ambrosol nic jej nie pomaga nie ma żadnej poprawy  :Frown:  3 razy juz byłysmy u lekarza ale nic nie dziala,za 3 wizytą dostała antybiotyk asmotaks bierze go drugi dzien,aczkolwiek dzis w nocy miala bardzo mocny atak kaszlu,dopiero po 15 min w miare sie uspokoiło ale tylko na godzine,syrop przeciwkaszlowy kompletnie nie dziala  :Frown:  akuratnie teraz stała lekarka,która super zawsze leczy moje dziecko jest na urlopie i na zastepstwo przyszla inna. Dzis od rana non stop kaszle ,to jest taki duszacy kaszel  :Frown:  nie mam juz pojecia jak jej pomóc  :Frown:  prosze o jakaś rade.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje dziecko na suchy, męczący kaszel dostał Sinecod, tj syrop powstrzymujący odruch kaszlu, u nas sie sprawdził ale sytuacja nie była tak poważna jak u was. Powodzenia i dużo zdrówka dla dziecka.

----------


## martex

A może to krztusiec ?

----------


## annak33

Duszący kaszel, ale suchy czy mokry? U nas na mokry kaszel pomaga bronchosol, suchego praktycznie u swoich dzieciaków nie pamiętam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

duszacy i suchy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na sinecod dostaliśmy zakaz stosowania. wykrztuśnie też podaje bronchosol, przeciwkaszlowo levopront.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podawałam pulneo nie pomogło lekarz przepisał antybiotyk troche pomogło ale kaszel nadal był lekarz przepisał neosine plus ja sama podawałam jej domowej roboty syrop z cebulki ( cebula zalana miodem )  pomogło dziciaczek przestał sie męczyć  :Smile:

----------


## MamaAnia

U nas też przeważnie pomagają te naturalne sposoby. Z gotowych syropów najczęściej sięgam po bronchosol bo naturalny (na bazie tymianku który u nas sprawdza się w leczeniu kaszlu) i jakaś spokojniejsza jestem jak podaje właśnie ten syrop a nie żaden antybiotyk, tym bardziej że przeważnie pomaga i już później nic innego nie jest potrzebne.

----------


## fioleczka

Witam, a może to jakaś alergia i w ten sposób organizm reaguje? ma jakieś jeszcze objawy typu gorączka? czy sam kaszelek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Moja 4 letnia córka miała taki kaszel, że wymiotowała. Neosine nie pomagało, stodal też nie dostała antybiotyk Azitrolek było trochu lepiej ale dalej dużo kaszlała.
I tak z głupia dałam jej na noc 10 kropli Zyrtec po 3 dawkach kaszel przeszedł! 

Teraz męczymy się 3 tydzień z katarem i lekarka kazała dać Zyrtec zobaczymy czy pomoże. Chodzi do przedszkola co prawda. Alergikiem nie jest przynajmniej na nic z jedzeniem, ale może coś pylić...

----------


## Inga1234

Być może jest to kaszel na tle alergicznym.

----------


## olga5654

u mnie pomógł fenspogal, ale dopiero po 3 dniach zaczął działać. Też postawiłabym na krztusiec, bo nawet jak dziecko było szczepione to potem może ponownie zachorować, a lekarze w ogóle tego nie sprawdzają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas zawsze się sprawdza syrop fosidal, który działa też przeciwzapalnie, więc wspomaga leczenie. Podaję go całje rodzinie, jak zaczynają mi chorować.

----------


## roksanna

pamoetajcie ze w wielu syropach na kaszel suchy jest kodeina i dextrometorfan (pochodne morfiny) i nie mozna przesadzać z dawkowaniem!!!!

----------


## werona5

Może spróbuj Dicotuss , syrop zawiera wyciąg z prawoślazu który ułatwia odkrztuszanie . U nas w domu najlepiej się sprawdza

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja przy  kaszlu podaje dziecku właśnie Dicotuss Baby. Sprawdza się u nas świetnie i ważne jest to że można go podawać też w nocy.  Poleciła nam go pediatra i to był świetny wybór.Czasem ciężko mi odróżnić jaki kaszel męczy moje dziecko ale ten mogę podawać przy suchym jak i mokrym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u nas też mamy problem z kaszlem. Lekarz uważa że to alergia, mamy więc zrobić testy :Frown:

----------


## hyza

teraz większość dolegliwości to alergia - ale faktycznie tak może być. ważne jest żeby taki kaszel neutralizować i Dicotuss powinien świetnie się sprawdzić ze względu na zawartość prawoślazu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja córcia tez miala ciagly kaszel, nic nie pomagalo, ale jedna madra pani doctor dala jej syrop antyhistaminowy-przeciw alergiczny. 'Zaden inny' powiedziaa, gdyz generalnie syropy na kaszel na kaszel robione sa na bazie jakegos ziola, rosliny, ktore moze uczulac. Syrop o nazwie CLARITINE- on zawiera substancje loratadine. Jest masa innych syropów w zalenosci od wieku i wagi dziecka. Zyrtek osobiscie nie lubie, gdyz nigdy mnie samej nie pomóg. Nie kazdy pojdzie na to samo. Pozdrawiam i zycze zdrowia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mozesz tez sprobowac inhalatora, jak nic nie pomaga. dla mnie na katar i kaszel to zawsze najlepsza opcja. chodzi o takie tlokowe inhalatory, jak te: diagnosis.pl/dgs_product_category/inhalatory/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja przetestowałam dużo syropów, bo moje dziecko często niestety choruje i uważam, że na kaszel najlepiej pomaga fosidal, który jest przeciwzapalny, więc działa przede wszystkim leczniczo, a nie tylko maskuje objawy.

----------


## R0VINA

Albo alergia albo jakas astma.. może zgłoś się gdzieś do szpitala, skoro lekarz nie potrafi Ci pomóc...

----------


## Elizka467

Ja dziecku też tylko ziołowe leki podaje i wybieram takie gdzie nie ma w składzie nic podejrzanego. Na kaszel i ten suchy i ten mokry super sprawdza się Dicotuss Baby. Ktoś już pisał że ma prawoślaz i własnie jego połączenie z miodem tworzy super duet do walki z kaszlem.

----------


## ingas

może to naprawdę jakaś alergia :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dla mnie to może być krztusiec. Wielu lekarzy w ogóle nie bierze go pod uwagę a to wielki błąd, bo mimo iż szczepimy dzieci to krztusiec nadal potrafi zaatakować. Oczywiście powinno się również przeprowadzić badania pod kątem alergii i astmy i je wykluczyć. Co do normalnego przebiegu przeziębienia i kaszlu u mnie najskuteczniejszy był fosidal. Hamuje stan zapalny i kaszel szybko mija ale wiadomo, co rodzic to opinia.

----------


## zielejasnedobre

Może to jakaś alergia, może idź ją zbadaj... ale moje dzieci też często skarżą się na gardło, bo tak się najczęściej zaczyna przeziębienie, od drapania... Ale lubią bardzo karmelki z pyramidonku bo są smaczne i jak sobie possą to szybko im mija. A wiadomo, dzieciaki nie zjedzą czegoś co im nie smakuje.

----------


## Ririna

nie straszcie od razu że astma albo krztusiec. U dzieci kaszel często się długo utrzymuje, a szczególnie w sezonie zimowym. Moje dziecko kiedyś potrafiło 3 tygodnie kaszleć. Pomógł dopiero dicotuss który pani w aptece poleciła. Okazało się, że po prostu nie miał dobrze dobranego syropu.

----------


## marysieńka

Najlepiej stosować domowe i naturalne metody na kaszel. Mnie ostatnio polecali w aptece dicotuss, smakuje jak domowy i jest bez żadnej chemii. Myślę, że ,kilk dni do max 5 i dziecko bedzie zdrowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak jest taki męczący paskudny kaszel, to ja wtedy zawsze sięgam po fosidal, bo jest przeciwzapalny i dzięki temu szybko i skutecznie usuwa przyczynę kaszlu, czyli stan zapalny

----------


## marysieńka

A próbowałaś dicotuss? U mojej Oli na kaszel zawsze pomaga. Ma w składzie wyciąg z bluszczu i prawoślazu, dodatkowo można go pić w nocy

----------


## krao198

Wahałam się wahałam ale finalnie inhalator zamówiłam. Wybrałam polski produkt  Alergia Stop. Działa tak jak powinien – szybko i cicho, nie mam zastrzeżeń. Zobaczę po roku jak się będzie sprawował, bo wiem że inhalatory potrafią po jakimś czasie trochę lecieć w dół ze sprawnością, z jakością aerozolu który generują, ale może tutaj nie będzie źle. Gwarancja na 2 lata podbita także w razie wu to jestem zabezpieczona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje dziecko przechodziło kaszel gorzej, kiedy jeszcze nie odkryłam działania nebulizatora. Teraz, w razie konieczności mam w domu lek wziewny, działający rozkurczająco i syrop fosidal, po którym szybciej się odrywa. Każdy musi zaleźć najlepszą metodę, dla swojego dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ponieważ moje metody tym razem zawiodły, postanowiłam wykorzystać podpowiedz i kupiłam wspomniany syrop. Przynajmniej po nim widać szybsze rezultaty leczenia.

----------


## drifka

taki kaszel moze być objawem astmy, syn tak mial, że nie było w sumie żadnych innych objawów a ciągle kaszlał, lekarz zapisal budixon neb do inhalowania, dosyć szybko to zadzialało i teraz już pare tygodni to stosujemy 2 razy dziennie, jesien-zima najgorsze dla astmatyków, ogrzewanie i kurz tylko wzmaga kaszel niestety

----------


## lalinka

Zgadzam się z Tobą. Nie zawsze kaszel to przeziębienie czy coś w tym stylu. Może być wywołany reakcją alergiczną lub zapaleniem krtani. Dlatego nie warto leczyć dziecka na własną rękę. My też poszliśmy do lekarza i mieliśmy ten sam lek do nebulizacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas syropem, który zawsze pomaga jest przeciwzapalny fosidal. Szybko działa na objawy i na przyczynę kaszlu i dziecko zawsze błyskawicznie wraca po nim do zdrowia

----------


## Martyna Wiska

U mnie, a właściwie u mojej córeczki, syropy nie pomagały, bo okazało się, że mała ma alergię. Dlatego trzeba było szukać innych rozwiązań. Na razie inhalujemy się budixonem neb i nie kaszle już tak mocno. Mam nadzieję, że z wiekiem jej to minie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas na gardło pomaga helsi ale jak jest taki poważny problem to lepiej iść do lekarza.

----------


## cesaz

na pewno z wiekiem dziecko nabiera większej odporności, ten budixon neb to na receptę?  na suchy kaszel pomaga?

----------


## dasterr

Ja zarówno na kaszel jak i ogólnie na przeziębienie biorę tabletki Sambucol Extra Strong i zawsze mi po nich sie lepiej robi ostatnio spac nie moglem nawet przez kaszel tak mnie meczyl to sobie syrop Sambucolu dokupilem i na drugi dzien juz o wiele, wiele lepiej  :Wink:

----------


## robertaflack

> na pewno z wiekiem dziecko nabiera większej odporności, ten budixon neb to na receptę?  na suchy kaszel pomaga?


Pomaga na suchy kaszel. Nie wiem dokładnie jak działa, ale u mojego dziecka po dwóch dniach inhalowania bardzo wyraźnie było widać poprawę. Jestem bardzo zadowolona, że trafiłam na fajnego lekarza, który mi to przepisał.

----------


## fosaron

W aptece zapytaj o Sambucol Baby jest to bardzo dobry lek dla dzieci na przeziębienia mojej córeczce ostatnio pomógł także zaliczam do leków skutecznych i od niedawna to obowiązkowa pozycja w mojej domowej apteczce!

----------


## wiolkalux

> na pewno z wiekiem dziecko nabiera większej odporności, ten budixon neb to na receptę?  na suchy kaszel pomaga?


Jest to na receptę, ale to w sumie dobrze, bo uważam, że jak dziecko ma duszący kaszel to nie ma co na własną rękę inhalować, nawet kiedy lek jest bezpieczny, tylko poradzić się lekarza.

----------


## antoja

No właśnie, często zdarza się, że taki szczekający kaszel to silny objaw alergii lub astmy dziecięcej, więc niestety antybiotyki na to nie pomogą. Lepiej chyba pójśc do lekarza. Nam pediatra przepisał budixon neb i po kilku inhalacjach kaszel zaczął mijać.

----------


## Viktoria87

A jeśli chodzi o pierwsze objawy przeziebienia to czy ktos z was stosowal moze lek sambucol extra strong i moze napisac o nim kilka slow? Pare osob juz mi polecalo, ale ja jestem taka ze wole zapytac szerszego grona dlatego pisze na tym forum. Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedzi !

----------


## JustaB

Nie, ja raczej stosuję syrop z czarnego bzu, który sama robię. A jak już dziecko kaszle mocniej, to wtedy chodzimy do zaprzyjaźnionego lekarza, który stara się jak najmniej inwazyjnie leczyć dzieci, więc np. ostatnio, na zapalenie krtani dostaliśmy budixon neb do inhalacji przez 4 dni.

----------


## KrystaPola

Syrop z czarnego bzu rzeczywiście potrafi zdziałać cuda, ale jak dziecko tak mocno kaszle, że aż się dusi to nie widzę innego wyjścia niż wizyta u lekarza. Być może tu trzeba właśnie coś mocniejszego, jak budixon neb do nebulizacji.

----------


## kirko

tak jak piszesz o syropie z czarnego bzu to dla dzieci sambucol kids jest dobrym syropem jego dzialanie oparte jest wlasnie na ekstrakcie z czarnego bzu, ale z drugiej strony skoro dziecko sie dusi i nie widac ani troche poprawy to moim zdaniem nie ma na co czekac i konieczna jest wizyta w szpitalu!

----------


## AgataMamka

przetestowałam ten sambucol kids i faktycznie mieliscie racje ze szybko dziala i jest niezwykle skuteczny! Jednak leczenie samymi domowymi sposobami nie wystarczy - dobry syrop podczas przeziebienia to podstawa!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A wiecie, że nam pomogło wprowadzenie allertecu. Okazuje się, że jak zaczyna się pylenie to dokładnie w tym samym czasie pojawiał się kaszel i kichanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też go dziś kupiłam, miałam dość ciągłego kichania. W tamtym roku było lepiej, ale teraz gdyby nie alertec nie wyszłabym na świeże powietrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z takim problemem, zwłaszcza u dziecka należy udać się niezwłocznie do lekarza. Nieraz na takie dolegliwości pomagają też inhalatory. Spory wybór takich urządzeń mają w Medseven medseven.eu/73-inhalatory - sprawdź ofertę i w razie potrzeby, gdy lekarz tak zdecyduje możesz kupić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście, wizyta u lekarza to powinna być pierwsza rzecz, którą się robi. Teraz bardzo łatwo o infekcje gardeł, bo na zewnątrz jest niemiłosierny upał, a w budynkach śmiga klima. Takie zmiany temperatur nie są dobre dla gardła. Ja to miałem i moje dziecko również. Razem inhalowaliśmy się budixonem neb i jakoś przeszło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój brat korzystał z inhalacji i dużo to pomogło. Jeśli mimo to kaszel nie będzie ustawał to warto udać się do dobrego pulmonologa ranking.abczdrowie.pl Wykona stosowne badania i dostosuje najlepszy plan leczenia dla naszego dziecka.

----------


## Monika Opielka

Jest coś takiego jak dicotuss, ale ... bez eksperymentowania. Porobic konkretne badania, na pasożyty, na mycoplasme , jakie ma Ige, czy jest uczulenie itd. I wtedy podjąć leczenie. Tzn można wczesniej oczywiście włączyc jakiś antybiotyk. jak już nic innego nie daje. Poza tym przy takim kaszlu dobrze jest brać na pewien czas przynajmnej leki przeciwhistaminowe typu Clemastinum. Ja już w listopadzie 2018 jechałam z córką na pogotowie bo myslałam, ze mi sie zakaszle, dostała zastrzyk. Potem badania u  alergolog a. Dostała leki plus singulair. Teraz na szczescie go nie bierze. Mamy oczyszczacz powietrza w domu z nawilżaczem, który kupiłam na Goodair.pl . Fajny sklep z duzym wyborem i jeszcze w promocji go kupiłam.

----------


## Marta Małek

Przede wszystkim niezwłocznie należy udać się do lekarza, nie wolno tego bagatelizować.
Moja Ania również miała podobne problemy, po badaniach okazało się iż jest uczulona na kurz.

Masakra, lekarze polecali specjalne pościele, odkurzacze, jakieś inne dziadostwa, które w zasadzie zupełnie nie pomagały.
Końcem tamtego roku postanowiliśmy z mężem że kupimy oczyszczacz powietrza, skoro ma pomóc.

Udało się złapać na promocję na stronie loveair i ostatecznie wybór padł na Sharpa KC-D40. 
Jonizacja i nawilżacz to bardzo fajne funkcje, które dla dziecka są idealne.

Przestała tak kasłać, nie budzi się z katarem, a na codzień urządzenie stoi sobie w salonie. 
Bardzo polecam takie rozwiązanie.  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiem wam, że odkąd zaczęłam używać oxalinu na katar, przestałam mieć kłopoty z kasłaniem. Infekcja się nie rozwija,flegma nie ścieka do oskrzeli i nie ma kasłania. Suchego kaszlu nie widziałam od ponad roku.

----------

